# Gaming PC um die 1200€



## Spirited (25. Januar 2016)

*Gaming PC um die 1200€*

​Nachdem mein 4 Jahre alter Laptop so langsam den Geist aufgibt, ist es langsam an der Zeit einen richtigen PC mir zu zulegen. 


Ich wollte maximal 1200€ für den Rechner hinlegen. Verwenden würde ich ihn eigentlich hauptsächlich fürs Gaming. Währe natürlich toll, wenn aktuelle Spiele so flüssig wie möglich laufen würden  (was die fps Anzahl angeht)  bei 1080p. Ein wenig leise sollte er auch sein. Zu mindest will ich keine Turbinen in meinem Zimmer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übertakten will ich eigentlich nicht. Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung was es damit auf sich hat und nehme an, dass ich eher irgendwelche Teile durchschmoren lasse.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht und das wäre so mein Vorschlag bisher: 


1 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662I76700)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C4G4D240FSB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x MSI H170 Gaming M3 (7978-015R)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (BGW05)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)



Ich bin ehrlich ich habe so gut wie keine Ahnung worauf man bei Mainboards achten muss. Habe jetzt nur eins gegriffen, dass einen besseren/neueren Soundchip hat. 


Auch beim RAM und psu bin ich mir eher unsicher. Reichen 500 w? Wie viele RAM "Riegel" sollte man am besten nehmen?


----------



## Golgomaph (25. Januar 2016)

Hey!

Also dein System passt sehr gut zusammen, beim Mainboard und der Grafikkarte könntest du theoretisch natürlich zu günstigeren Versionen greifen, macht aber nicht die Welt aus.
Zudem sollen ja gerade die Sapphire-Karten sehr gute Kühler verbaut haben ...
Ich würde an deiner Stelle jedoch direkt zu 16GB Ram greifen, zwar momentan noch nicht nötig aber wenn du mal etwas aufwendiges im Hintergrund laufen lässt während du ein aufwendiges Spiel zockst, kann es hier und da knapp werden.

Beim Mainboard musst du bis auf Sockel und RAM eigentlich nicht viel beachten, wenn du keine unglaublich hohen Ansprüche an Sound hast musst du auch nicht extra eines mit einer guten Soundkarte kaufen, viele Headsets beispielsweise haben ja ihre eigene Soundkarte verbaut. Das Netzteil reicht auf jeden Fall aus, RAM-Riegel sollte man von den verfügbaren Speicherbänken auf seinem Mainboard abhängig machen .. hast du 4 freie Bänke nimmst du beispielsweise 16GB im Dual-Channel, so dass du bei Bedarf später nochmal zwei RAM-Riegel mit Dual-Channel-Betrieb nachrüsten kannst.

Übertakten ist nicht sonderlich schwer und wenn du es nicht maßlos übertreibst kannst du auch nicht viel kaputt machen, wichtig ist immer die CPU unter Last, also beispielsweise mit Benchmarks, zu testen und zu schauen, ob sie stabil läuft. Unglaublich viel holst du damit aber auch nicht an Mehrleistung raus .. überlege dir ob du es vielleicht mal ausprobieren möchtest und es dir den Aufpreis wert ist, ansonsten lass es bleiben ^^

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen 

MfG
Golgomaph


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

Das Setting ist an sich schon mal sehr gut, aber es gibt da einen guten Spartipp, da du nicht übertakten willst: der Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1151 ist im Schnitt fast gleichschnell (das ist quasi ein i7-4770, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit), kostet aber nur 260€ Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)  . Passende Boards sind die ganz normalen Sockel 1150-Modelle, Zb H97-Chipsatz für 70-90€. RAM dann halt 1x8GB DDR3-1600 statt DDR4. Du hast dann halt nur nicht "den neuesten Sockel", aber das spielt eigentlich nur eine Rolle, wenn Du DEFINITIV in spätestens 2 Jahren nachrüsten willst, was aber mit dem Xeon oder dem i7-6700 ganz sicher nicht der Fall sein wird, oder wenn du sicher bist, dass eines der Features, die der Sockel 1151 "nativ" bietet, dir sehr wichtig ist oder wichtig werden kann. Es gibt halt auch Leute, denen das wichtig ist und die dann was "labern" von wegen "Haswell ist tot" usw., aber wenn du diese Features am Ende gar nicht brauchst bzw. bei Bedarf auch günstig nachrüsten kannst, zB USB3.1 per PCIe-Steckkarte, dann spricht an sich nichts gegen Haswell, also Sockel 1150. 

Wenn dir der "modernere" Sockel aber den Aufpreis wert ist, dann nimm ruhig das Setting, was du zusammengestellt hast. Dazu nur zwei Kleinigkeiten: das Gehäuse ist halt schon "high class", d.h. auch ein Modell für 50-60€ wäre schon sehr gut - wenn es Dir aber gefällt und den Aufpreis wert ist, dann isses okay. Und das Netzteil ist auch SEHR gut, aber es würde auch ein 500W-Modell für 60-70€ tun  

Und beim RAM, wie Golgo auch sagt, wären 16GB auch nicht verkehrt, wenn du eh schon 1200€ in die Hand nimmst. Der Aufpreis ist dann ja auch nicht mehr sooo hoch.


----------



## Spirited (25. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Ich dachte mir nur das Skylake eventuell die bessere Wahl wäre, da ja auch kaby lake und cannonlake dafür erscheinen werden (wenn ich mich nicht irre) und ich mir dachte, dass ich lieber so in 5 Jahren für ~300€ einen neuen Prozessor mir greife (falls dieser i7 wirklich nichts mehr taugen sollte, aufgrund von irgendwelchen krassen "Techniksrprüngen"), anstatt ein komplett neues Setup. Graka ist auch eher "übergangsweise" für 1-2 Jahre, da ich mehr oder weniger auf Polaris/Pascal warte. 


Mal aus Neugier, was für ein Netzteil würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

Spirited schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich dachte mir nur das Skylake eventuell die bessere Wahl wäre, da ja auch kaby lake und cannonlake dafür erscheinen werden (wenn ich mich nicht irre) und ich mir dachte, dass ich lieber so in 5 Jahren für ~300€ einen neuen Prozessor mir greife (falls dieser i7 wirklich nichts mehr taugen sollte, aufgrund von irgendwelchen krassen "Techniksrprüngen"), anstatt ein komplett neues Setup.


 nach 5 Jahren bekommst du an sich für KEINEN Sockel noch eine lohnenswerte neue CPU. Maximal 3 Jahre hält ein Sockel idR durch, dann wird der abgelöst, und es "gibt" vielleicht noch 1-2 weitere Jahre CPUs für den "alten" Sockel in den Shops zu kaufen. Aber die sind dann nicht wirklich so viel besser als die alten CPU, als dass sich das lohnt, ODER aber die 300€-1151-CPU ist zwar doch 50% schneller als der i7-6700, aber eine neue CPU für einen noch neueren Sockel, die nur 200€ kostet, wird bereits NOCH besser sein, so dass du selbst inkl. neuem Board und RAM sowie dem Verkauf der alten Teile in der Summe nicht mehr als 300€ ausgibst, aber was besseres hast als mit der 300€-1151-CPU  

 So ein PC mit einem aktuellen i7 wird halt sehr lange halten, was die CPU angeht - die CPU ist dann eben eine Basis, damit du alle 1-3 Jahre einfach nur per neuer "Mittelklassegrafikkarte" wieder alles auf hohen Details spielen kannst. 

Aber wie gesagt: wenn Dir die Chance auf eine eventuell doch nur neue CPU in ein paar Jahren wichtig ist und die 60-80€ Aufpreis wert sind, dann nimm ruhig Skylake.  Es gibt ja auch noch andere Kleinigkeiten, die vielleicht mal interessant sind, wie zB M.2-PCIE für schnelle SSDs. Wenn du aber WEGEN Skylake ne schwächere Grafikkarte nehmen müsstest, würde ich eher zu Haswell raten.


Netzteil:  zB Enermax Revolution X't 530W ATX 2.4 (ERX530AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die sind beide auch modular


----------



## Spirited (25. Januar 2016)

Nur noch mal eine letzte Frage um meine Entscheidung zu vereinfachen . Was ist deine Meinung zu i5 vs i7? Finde nämlich der preisliche Unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 schon ein wenig hoch. Gibts da eventuell so was wie "Prognosen", ob sich HT mehr lohnen wird?


----------



## erkosh (25. Januar 2016)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Gehäuse und kann das nur empfehlen. Meins ist halt ohne Sichtfenster und hat 80 Euro gekostet, ansonsten ist es das gleiche Modell, falls ich mich gerade nicht total vergugge.
Die Schalldämmung ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Und die 3-Stufen-Lüfter-Regelung ist wirklich top.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

Spirited schrieb:


> Nur noch mal eine letzte Frage um meine Entscheidung zu vereinfachen . Was ist deine Meinung zu i5 vs i7? Finde nämlich der preisliche Unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 schon ein wenig hoch. Gibts da eventuell so was wie "Prognosen", ob sich HT mehr lohnen wird?


  Das ist sehr schwer zu sagen. der i7 kann halt 8 Threads verwalten und quasi als 8Kerner arbeiten, das ist aber bisher noch kein Vorteil. Es kann aber in 2 Jahren einer werden, weil Games zu 99% zuerst für Konsolen entwickelt werden und darauf basierend dann die PC-Version entsteht, und die aktuellste Konsolengeneration hat ja 8Kern-CPUs.

Du könntest natürlich, wenn du nen i5 nimmst und sich in 2 Jahren rausstellt, dass ein i7 Sinn macht, noch nachrüsten. Beim Sockel 1151 bekommst du dann aber wohl keine "neuen" CPUs mehr, aber nen gebrauchten Xeon oder i7-4770 oder so würdest du sicher günstig bekommen. Bei Skylake würdest du in 2 Jahren halt wohl noch eine dann aktuelle neue CPU bekommen, wobei es auch da schon sein kann, dass ein noch neuerer Sockel auf dem Markt ist und man lieber direkt den nimmt.


----------



## Spirited (26. Januar 2016)

Eventuell ergab sich doch noch mal eine Frage. Wie siehts eigentlich mit Skylake Xeons aus? Habe nämlich diesen mehr oder weniger per Zufall gefunden und da du bereits einen Xeon für Haswell vorgeschlagen hattest, würde ich gerne mal wissen was die generelle Meinung zu diesem hier ist. Intel Xeon E3-1230 v5, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1151, boxed (BX80662E31230V5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

Spirited schrieb:


> Eventuell ergab sich doch noch mal eine Frage. Wie siehts eigentlich mit Skylake Xeons aus? Habe nämlich diesen mehr oder weniger per Zufall gefunden und da du bereits einen Xeon für Haswell vorgeschlagen hattest, würde ich gerne mal wissen was die generelle Meinung zu diesem hier ist. Intel Xeon E3-1230 v5, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1151, boxed (BX80662E31230V5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Den hab ich bewusst nicht genannt, weil du bei Skylake NICH T die günstigen normalen Boards verwenden kannst, sondern spezielle, teure Serverboards brauchst.  Die kosten dann alle mindestens 120€.


----------

